# Back to square one!



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Well my first day in work today since we brought Megie Moo home and she's had a shocker of a day! Don't think she has one a single wee or poo outside today, in fact i could smell poo when i came me but didnt know where it was until trod in it!!!!!  I can really tell my parents are not as vigilant and seems like all our hard work has been undone! 
Sorry to moan, one of those days x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw don't worry, just put it behind you. Tomorrow is a new day. She will go back and forward but will get there in the end.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We thought Alfie and Dexter were getting the hang of toileting and we eased back on taking them out every 30-40 mins = the next 2 days of 'accidents' in the house.
We're back on the regime now and all is much better - the odd wee but pretty good on the whole.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just remember in a few weeks or months time you will think to yourself, oh wow no accidents for a while, I have a toilet trained puppy  

Those first few weeks do seem hard, but they do pass so quickly ...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Just remember in a few weeks or months time you will think to yourself, oh wow no accidents for a while, I have a toilet trained puppy
> 
> Those first few weeks do seem hard, but they do pass so quickly ...


So true! I spent a lot of time stressing about their housebreaking and I wished I had enjoyed a little more.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is very young and all the work you have done previously is why she didn't mess in the house, not because she knew. Your parents now have to provide the same level of care. Is it possible she could be confined to the one room whilst you are at work.? I am sure you will find a solution. It will get better!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

She was doing so well, taking herself to the door to go outside to do her wees and poos, and yesterday she was determined to go anywhere but!  Went back to basics and she taing her outside etc and she just wanted to play, very frustrating. In work again today so I know she will probably be the same tonight :-(. Thankfully were Im aroung until next Wed to get it bedded in again before work again!! 
Unfortunately, Arthur doesnt 'go' outside, he saves it all up for his walks so she cant even copy him!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow gave us the hardest time ever house training. She would look right at me from across the room and just go.  We did everything the same way we did with Jake, she just has a little mind of her own. It is true what JoJo say though. One day you will suddenly realize that she is not going in the house any more. For willow it happened right around six months and it was like she suddenly decided to cut me some slack.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So think of it as not back to square one but that you had reached squared 20 and you are back to 10. It'll be faster getting back to where you were as she has already learned it. And I had a similar thing with these two where my dad watched them for two days a week right from the get go and he wasn't vigilant enough. Had a talk with him when I found out 5 weeks into it. But suddenly, they seemed to get it and they haven't had an accident in weeks. Just go back to what you did and maybe keep her in a contained area if they can't watch her so you don't have to step on a surprise.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow gave us the hardest time ever house training. She would look right at me from across the room and just go.  We did everything the same way we did with Jake, she just has a little mind of her own. It is true what JoJo say though. One day you will suddenly realize that she is not going in the house any more. For willow it happened right around six months and it was like she suddenly decided to cut me some slack.


Apparently Willow was sending instructions to Lexi as she would do that. Beemer was more sheepish about it but she was bold as can be. Lol


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

That's good advice, thank you x


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Apparently Willow was sending instructions to Lexi as she would do that. Beemer was more sheepish about it but she was bold as can be. Lol


I hold my hat up to you watching 2 of them, like twins!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

calli.h said:


> I hold my hat up to you watching 2 of them, like twins!!!


I didn't want to do the potty training more than once, but I think it took a little longer and maybe second one would learn from the first. But two are so much fun. I'm glad I didn't have to wait for that.


----------

